# Does anyone know this website?



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

This looks a useful site for French aires but it is a £12 yearly subscription. 
Has anyone used it, or does anyone know anything about it?

Web Page Name

thanks,
lala


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Lala

It has been mentioned on here before at some time but can't find the other thread at the moment. I do believe some members have joined.

Looks interesting but whether I'd pay the subs? :wink:
Though I may be tempted to the 7day trial


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Telbell
I didn't see the 7 day trial, I'll take another look,
lala


----------



## bluereiver (Jul 3, 2008)

I joined it for a year. Found the forums to be a bit useless, they were nowhere near as good as FACTS. Admittedly I did not post so if every member was like me it is little wonder that they are useless.

The info on the aires and campsites was ok but readily found elsewhere. In fact I think the FACTS campsite database is much better

Some of the newsletters were interesting but not updated very frequently.

All in all I thought the site neglected and needed to be updated more regularly. It felt that a lot of work had gone into setting it up but not much thereafter. However this is just my oponion.

I did not renew my subscription this year


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I didn't see the 7 day trial,


Praps not so much a "trial" as 7 day money-back guarantee :wink:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Previously discussed here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-57347-motorhomingfrance.html


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks to all. Bluereiver your experience, + the comments in the previous discussion, have enabled me to decide not to join. Had it been a short trial period rather than a money-back offer, the I would have given it a go. After all that's what happens on here and lots of people go on to pay the subscription,
lala


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

lalala said:


> This looks a useful site for French aires but it is a £12 yearly subscription.
> Has anyone used it, or does anyone know anything about it?
> 
> Web Page Name
> ...


We use it for images, reviews of the aires and locations and other bits and pieces. We usually print off the details about the ones available in the areas you are going to visit. Refers aires back to departments. Campingcar Infos http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm has similar data but not as easy if you are not too good at French (website accessible in English but once you get down to individual aire level I think it is French but you can download their info at a price now
Nouveau ! 
Téléchargez les fichiers de la clé USB (8,00€)
or get it on a USB memory stick. I use both still so fork out the £12 and the campingcarinfos fee.

As mentioned before perhaps a little jaded/neglected?
Steve


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

lalala said:


> This looks a useful site for French aires but it is a £12 yearly subscription.
> Has anyone used it, or does anyone know anything about it?
> 
> Web Page Name
> ...


£12.00 = fish and chips twice (if your lucky)


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Further to campingcar-infos web. You can download the google toolbar and it will translate the pages on line. I tried it and it works well. The aires info is downloadable now and costs 8 Euros. If you have a PAYPAL account you can use it. The database on the website has aires in lots of countries including UK e.g. it names a campsite near Minehead as one example but the site warns that not all the aires for all countries are on the downloadable datafile. GPS data for TomTom downloadable too (French for downloadable is telechargeable) (Download the files - telechargez les fichiers)


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

SNandJA said:


> Further to campingcar-infos web. Y The aires info is downloadable now and costs 8 Euros. If you have a PAYPAL account you can use it. /quote]
> 
> Hi Steve, I looked at the site and at the usb stick. I have a Mac so don't think this will be compatible. I am thinking of getting Windows 7 put on the Mac so that I can use autoroute, but not sure if the USB stick is Windows 7 as it doesn't say so. I'm not really up on PC use, will everything that says Windows Vista be useable on Windows 7?
> Lala


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

lalala said:


> SNandJA said:
> 
> 
> > Further to campingcar-infos web. Y The aires info is downloadable now and costs 8 Euros. If you have a PAYPAL account you can use it. /quote]
> ...


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Your USB key "Camper-info" contains the full information, reviews and photos contained on the website.
-- The main concerns Service Areas in France and abroad directly usable with a laptop or desktop PC / MAC 
-- The traffic laws different across countries. This section contains all the elements necessary to prepare for his trip abroad.

This work is kindly provided us by Bernard59
Found this on the Campingcar-infos site so this seems to confirm it works on a MAC but I will get my niece to try it this weekend

Steve


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi joined a couple of years back, didn't think much of the aires map, wasn't interactive, felt like I was going back in time compared to the one here and elsewhere. So never continued with it.

Olley


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

lalala said:


> SNandJA said:
> 
> 
> > Further to campingcar-infos web. Y The aires info is downloadable now and costs 8 Euros. If you have a PAYPAL account you can use it. /quote]
> ...


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Steve,
many thanks for being so kind to check this out. I have sent a pm,
lala


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*Aires, CC-infos, TomTom, POIs*

I tried the Motorhomingfrance for a year but haven't renewed.
I find MHF the best for general information and for putting questions and getting answers almost as you blink!
I use campingcar-infos exclusively for aires. Their forum is as good as MHF if you speak the lingo!
I buy their CD/stick every year and load it into my laptop and POIs on my TomTom. It's great.

In fact, if anyone is interested, I'm selling my 4 year old TomTom GO700 with 2009 aires on it - £45 + postage. It has had very little use - outward and return journeys to France/Spain - and is in perfect working order with mount, cables, charger and quick start guide.
Mike


----------

